# [SOLVED] Wi-fi connection/stability issue



## TylerKayne (Mar 11, 2015)

Okay, so first off, sorry if i'm posting in the wrong place. I'm new to forums in general. 

I recently bought a new PC (iBUYPOWER ARC NE621FX-1 Desktop PC AMD FX-Series FX-6300) and it didn't come with wireless capabilities. I bought a Rosewill RNX-N250PC2 to allow it to use wireless internet. I can connect to my router and it says I have internet access. It works for 5 seconds then dies out. When I disable and enable it again it works for another 5 seconds then dies. I've updated the drivers and that didn't solve the issue. I've tried going into command prompt as admin and resetting winsock and ip. Still nothing. I type ipconfig/all into cmd and this is what pops up.https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_N2wx-tsdEwdTZoSHlfNm1TZVQtbG15Z1pVWjM2SEFIc2dz/view?usp=sharing
I guess I should mention i'm running Windows 8.1 and I currently have no 3rd party A/V programs.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Wi-fi connection/stability issue*

Follow this tutorial, http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


----------



## TylerKayne (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Wi-fi connection/stability issue*

Wireless issue
ISP: Bright House Networks
Broadband Connection: DSL
Router: Ubee DVW3201B
Antivirus/Firewall: None

Ipconfig/all:


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Wi-fi connection/stability issue*

Post this also:



> *For Wireless issue only:*
> 
> Windows Users - Download, Install and Run *Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector from CNET site*.
> To run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, double click the Xirrus icon on your Desktop, you may use the Windows 7 snipping tool to crop or Paint by tapping the Print screen key on your keyboard, open up Paint (Click on Start>All Programs>Accessories>Paint) then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then save it and please attach the file on your next post.


----------



## TylerKayne (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Wi-fi connection/stability issue*

Now what do I do?


----------



## TylerKayne (Mar 11, 2015)

Here's when I run a connection test.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Wi-fi connection/stability issue*

Which AP is yours, BCSheriff, or Keith. Try changing the wireless channel in your router, try using channel 11.

As for your second screen shot I can't make out anything, did you notice which wireless connection you were using, when you did the connection test?

To change the wireless channel, login to your router, then under wireless look for a reference to wireless channel setup, change the channel then save the settings.


----------



## TylerKayne (Mar 11, 2015)

Mine is BCSheriff. But so far changing the channel frequency to 11 has fixed the problem! Thanks a lot Alpenadiver, it was driving me insane for the longest time now.


----------

